# Question about BAMF 1.8.6 and free built in tethering



## goodfella (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been back and forth between a lot of ROMS lately, and noticed that the only ROM to support 'Internet Connection Mode' was BAMF 1.8.6. Is this because it's has the MR1 build, and not the newest software? I haven't tested the hotspot feature, but there's a message that pops up saying I will be billed for usage. I believe it was the same message we received when it was free, I don't know for sure.

This is a big deal to me because I rely on tether while I'm at work in my vehicle, and Wireless Tether wasn't cutting it on other ROMS. It always cut in and out, and locks up. The Internet connection mode via usb is much more stable. Anyone have any input or tips on how I can get this feature working on other ROMS? Thanks


----------



## allchannels99 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wireless Tether for Root Users
It's what I use and works great!
Using about 40GB a month.


----------

